#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Chiang Mai Flower Show

## ch1ldofthemoon

Has anyone been to the Flower show in Chiang Mai yet ?Any comments?
 I`ll be in Chiang Mai just before christmas and definately want to go and see it.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I went to one last February and it was shite. Just a load of floats driving down the street. Maybe this one is different?

----------


## cali kid

I know a lot of people that have gone and they have all said it was very beautiful. I havent been myself, I am not really interested, but i saw several of my friends photos and does look quite impressive.

----------


## friscofrankie

Gonna heda out that way next week.  Got some free passes.  I went out there before it opened, with the ol lady.  Looks nice but over-priced.  There were thousands of Thais trying to peek inside. I got a pictures, I'll post em here

----------


## friscofrankie

When we got there there was party goin' on in one of the parking lots.


Looks like they have plenty parking there were couple huge paved lots and a gravel over-flow area that was hidden behind berms.

Looking from atop the hill in front of the gate back out the way we came in. The exit was closed, there was back exit that brings you right to the gate to the night Safari.  :33: 


Front gate:


There were tons of little shops being thrown together out side the gate area all with nicely aged teak leave thatched roofs and sure to be open to sell over-priced souveniers and noodles.


Anybody know what kind of trees these are, strange beasts:


My knowledge of the inside is second hand.  The folks I talked to said it was very nice inside, like a walk in a beautiful garden, but there was not enough food service and *no beer* inside.  It is right next to the Night Safarai 
I couldn't help but think this was just another attempt to fullfill someones wet-dream of a hi-so destination, perhaps trying to increase the vlaue of properties out there?

It is set up aginst the foothills that run between Doi Suthep and Doi Inthanon.  Beautiful area.  I can't help but think that less development, spending some of the money making the area available to hikers, campers and day-trippers would have been a much better use of the area.  The money saved could have been used to enhance infrastructure and facilities and the CM zoo a much more interesting and enjoyable (to my line of thinking) destination.  Then, these things hardly have the PR value of a "Night Safari" or a "Floral Festival" now do they?

At the prices being asked for entry they are in effect, hanging out a sign saying "The Poor Citizens of Our Country Are Not Welcome"

If I didn't have to free passes forced on me I doubt I would give it a second look.  Think the cost is either 400 or 800 baht (it may have been 400 if purchased before opening and now increased to 800, not sure [rumours and speculation?]) for a pass that allows you to enter as many times as you like for a given period.  

If no one else can give you accurate information before I am dragged out there, I'll put a more complete report here on pricing, facilities, etc. It looks very nice.  if we didn;t have freee passes *and* the ol' lady wasn't so hot to go.  I'd give it a pass.

What I find so strange, is the pride the folks that would have to spend 5 - 10% of their monthly salaries to get in have in this fuckin' waste of money.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> I went to one last February and it was shite. Just a load of floats driving down the street. Maybe this one is different?


I went and took about 100 photos.
most look the same.
it was ok for a day out for a girl I suppose.
beer which took 6 hours to find cost 90 baht for a small sing.
most of the 7.5 km round trip is non smoking.
I will post some pictures next year sometime.
 :Smile:

----------


## Dean

I'll probably go when I get back to C.M., the Monday after Thanksgiving, if only to get any ideas of how to design a garden at my house.   My girlfriend, however, was planning on working at one of the stores there and worked for the first week and said there were no customers.  I think that she meant that  no one was spending any money.

----------


## DrAndy

we just went again today. Essentially, parts are interesting and parts are tedious...maybe vice-versa too

If you arew interested in gardening, you will find quite a bit of stuff that is useful. We have a pond and want to make it look better; some of the ponds were an inspiration.

On the whole, it is over-hyped and over-priced. It makes a nice day out though

----------


## dirtydog

*Botanical garden plan criticised* 
_Viability, waste management questioned_
*By Cheewin Sattha* 
Businesses and local bodies have raised concerns about plans to reopen the site of the Royal Flora Ratchaphruek expo as a botanical garden. They claim the reopening of the 470-rai plot early next month as a tourist destination lacks a comprehensive management and marketing plan to make it financially viable and sustainable. 


The Agriculture Department plans to reopen the site, which will be managed by a new agency called the Chalermphrakiat Ratchaphruek Garden Administration Office, on Aug 3 as a botanical garden. It has been closed since the three-month-long expo came to an end on January 31. 

Thanawat Yodchai, chairman of Mae Hia tambon administration organisation, said yesterday the department had not sought any cooperation from his office in supporting the scheme. 
He said his primary concern was flooding and rubbish management at the site, which is under the jurisdiction of the tambon administration organisation (TAO). 
According to the TAO chairman, several villages surrounding the expo site had been inundated by water released from the site. 
He also said possible chemical contamination of water resources posed health concerns as the site houses more than two million trees and plants. 
However, he said public health authorities would attend to the problem. 
''As a local authority, Mae Hia TAO is ready to manage garbage disposal for the site. I expect lots of refuse after the reopening,'' he said. 
He added that he was not properly informed of the purpose of the reopening. 

Narong Tananuwat, president of the provincial chamber of commerce, criticised the department for ''going it alone'' on the project. 
''The management framework for the project is important. A state agency cannot do it alone. It needs cooperation from other sectors,'' he said. 
Besides management, planning marketing plans were also required in order to draw tourists, he said. 
''I cannot say if the project will survive under the present economic environment. I have never seen a public relations campaign or event activity [to promote the site],'' he said. 
He added that if the project is to be developed as a botanical garden, those in charge should coordinate with education institutes to turn the site into a learning centre. 

Duentemduang na Chiang Mai, mayor-elect of Chiang Mai municipality, said it remained to be seen whether the site could be turned into a tourist destination. She said the limited budget was a major obstacle. 
According to Ms Duentemduang, the provincial administrative organisation was also interested in operating and managing the site. 

Maitree Yaowarat, director of Chalermphrakiat Ratchaphruek Garden, said re-landscaping is underway to prepare for the reopening. 
He said the exhibition buildings had been removed but the plants and trees, especially the dozens of international gardens, had been kept intact. 
The gardens, which were the highlight of the flora expo, remained pretty much the same, he said _ except for the tulip garden arranged by the Netherlands during the event. 
He said the department would contact the embassies of countries that took part in the flora expo to organise future exhibitions. 

However, Lt-Gen Yongyuth Puangthong, former chairman of the committee in charge of construction and infrastructure of the royal flora project, said it was a pity the site had sat empty and unused since the end of January. 
His view was echoed by Dee Kantharak, kamnan of tambon Mae Hia. 
''The government invested billions of baht in the project and should have made use of it to benefit both the state and the local community,'' he said. 

*Bangkok Post*

----------


## Begbie

Chiang Mai has a botanical garden already, the Queen Sirikit Botanical Gardens  on the Mae Sa Valley Road. A really beautiful location which has been running for at least ten years. I don't see the need to waste money on a second site. Turn it into a golf club  FFS.

----------


## lom

^ Yeah, make it an iron 3.

----------


## dirtydog

*Royal Floral Expo reopens on 3rd of August*

The Royal Flora Expo will finally re-open its gates in August according to Maitree Yaowarat, Director of Royal Floral Expo.
The Hor Kham Luang pavilion will be highlighted as one of the grandest attractions of the park that has been closed to the public since last January, said Yaowarat. 
As preparations are under way for the re-launch to welcome back the general public, the agencies responsible for oversight and management have been resolved.
According to Director Maitree, who has been officially appointed by the Department of Agriculture, the Ministry of Agriculture and Agricultural Cooperatives, together with other agricultural officials will jointly operate the 470 rai of land.
The Director added that during the past few months workers have been busy improving many of the sites where guest countries had built, planted and maintained their floral exhibitions during the original run of the event.
It is also expected that the well known and attractive Netherlandss tulip garden will be in full bloom in November as well as other impressive floral exhibitions.
More trees have been planted to beautify the grounds and several of the buildings have been renovated. 
The improvement work is about 90 percent complete and on target to be finished by next month. The gardens will be cared for by 30 agricultural officials and 40 security guards. 
The park will also serve as a multi-purpose event area as the Ministry of Commerce along with other agencies have planned to organize the OTOP SELLECT 2007 fun-fair the last week of July to promote local businesses in Chiang Mai. 
The fair which will include high quality OTOP products have been selected from throughout the country to be sold at the floral exhibition. 

CMM Reporters
Chiang Mai Mail

----------


## dirtydog

*Royal Flora Expo reopens as a permanent tourist attraction*
Saksit Meesubkwang
The Royal Flora Expo which attracted millions of visitors to Chiang Mai during its three month run from last November through the end of January this year reopens its doors to the public on August 1st as a permanent tourist attraction.
The 80 hectare site will become Chiang Mai’s year round botanical and multi-activity center with a number of scheduled attractions that will certainly increase the slumping number of tourists back to the city.
The first activity which took place as a warm-up to the grand re-opening was the OTOP SELECT event which attracted hundreds of visitors during its five day run last weekend.
OTOP which means One Tambon (village) One Product allowed craftsmen and artisans to display and sell their products during the pre-opening event.
The Minister of Commerce, Krerkkrai Jiraphaet, who presided over the opening, said this event would help boost the economy and develop the country’s OTOP products in communities that produce quality wares. He added the five day event was expected to generate 60-70 million baht in revenue.
The Governor of Chiang Mai, Wichai Srikwan was pleased with the hundreds of booths on display that highlighted products made of wicker, handicrafts, garments, leather and other handmade items.
Adisak Srisarnpakitch, director-general of Agriculture Department extended an open invitation for organizations to hold their events and activities at the botanical center.
As of August 1 the Royal Flora will open to the general public daily from 9am until 5pm and the admission fee has been set at 50 baht.

Chiang Mai Mail

----------


## babygirl

^DD, Is there a website for the place? Where is it located in CM? 

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

I don't think they have a website.

The quiet atmosphere at the Royal Flora 2007 in Chiang Mai which is re-opened for public again on Wednesday. Visitors can get in for free for two months from now.

The Nation
Workers clean and prepare landscapes in the Royal Flora Festival in Chiang Mai on Tuesday. The festival will be re-opened for public again on August 1, 2007 after closing down for about six months ago.

The Nation
Pongmanat Tasiri

----------


## friscofrankie

> Where is it located in CM?


South of the airport. I really never counted but a few kilometers, turn right Loads of signs just about everywhere there's an intersection.  it's next to the "Night Safari"  be sure catch both so you can feel genuinely screwed after a full day of over-priced over-hyped "attractions."

I'd try the zoo while in town and then;



> The Queen Sirikit Botanical Gardens on the Mae Sa Valley Road.


better value, nicer drive, less people.

----------


## babygirl

^ Thanks friskofrankie. I heard the zoo is not worth visiting?

----------


## friscofrankie

> I heard the zoo is not worth visiting?


I think it's one of the nicest day trips you can take in CM  it's a pleasant walk in the country with animals to look at.  There's a thread around here somewhere...
Ah! here it is; https://teakdoor.com/thailands-zoos-and-animals/2938-the-chiang-mai-zoo-another-hike.html

----------


## AntRobertson

> South of the airport. I really never counted but a few kilometers


I would be approximately 8-9km straight down Canal Rd by my reckoning.

----------


## dirtydog

*Valuable palm dies at Royal Flora site*

One of five 300-year-old royal palms imported from Australia and worth Bt400,000 each has died from a fungi infection, while another is already affected.

The fungus was caused by continuous rain and flooding an official said yesterday.

The Suan Chalermphrakiet Project director Maitree Yaowarat said after the Royal Flora Ratchaphruek 2006 ended, Nong Nooch Landscape & Garden Design Co (Suan Nong Nooch) won a contract to maintain the site and plants there. However, continuous downpours caused pools of floodwater to form around the royal palms, which caused the fungus to develop.

The Nation

----------


## DrAndy

I thought those trees were Baobab DD

they are palms?

----------

